# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Photoshop CS4 Beauty and Portrait Retouching Kit & Tool

## tebaogoc

Digital Artist David Cuerdon provides downloads and lessons in this course that are designed to help photographers improve the look and quality of their portrait images

Lesson 01 Introduction (2:09)
Lesson 02 Color Space (5:11)
Lesson 03 Downloads Folder (9:23)
Lesson 04 Eye Retouching, Part 1 (12:06)
Lesson 05 Eye Retouching, Part 2 (3:00)
Lesson 06 Eye Retouching, Part 3 (4:14)
Lesson 07 Eye Retouching, Part 4 (4:58)
Lesson 08 Eye Retouching, Part 5 (11:02)
Lesson 09 Eye Retouching, Part 6 (4:28)
Lesson 10 Advanced Eye Retouching (8:40)
Lesson 11 Working on Eye Brows (10:39)
Lesson 12 Eye Lashes and Eye Liner (4:58)
Lesson 13 Color Swatches (13:18)
Lesson 14 Adjusting Skin Tones (10:35)
Lesson 15 Retouching Skin (6:36)
Lesson 16 Skin Blurring (15:29)
Lesson 17 Adding Blush (4:55)
Lesson 18 Facial Contouring (4:43)
Lesson 19 Full Lips (7:51)
Lesson 20 Whitening Teeth (5:22)
Lesson 21 Digital Tattoos (8:07)
Lesson 22 Conclusion (1:56)

Exercise Files & Tool


Download



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/264812516/KTBPRK.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/265172349/KTBPRK.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/265227988/KTBPRK.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/265252885/KTBPRK.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/265195412/KTBPRK.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/265207591/KTBPRK.part6.rar
```

----------

